# The Poodle Has Landed



## LuvPoo (May 8, 2010)

Our 9 week old puppy Wolfie AKA Wolfgang (named after Mr. Mozart) is making his debut on this forum.
He's a lovely, devilish, adorable smart little guy.
More pix to follow.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

adorable! can't wait to see more pics and to watch him grow up!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

VERY cute!!! Where did he come from?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a lovely boy - and I like the name! Wishing you many years of fun and happiness together.


----------



## LuvPoo (May 8, 2010)

Doe Valley Standard Poodles in MA. Danielle Groleau is a small, very conscientious breeder who does a great deal of hunting, herding and conformation work with her dogs. The pup's sire came from another small but good breeder, Louanne Currey, of Blu Majic. She does a lot of agility & conformation work as well. We looked very hard for a good breeder in the North East with a focus on versatility. Not an easy task. Danielle is a recent member to this forum, I believe.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a little cutie!! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

awe! Congrats on your newest addition! Welcome to the forum, we look forward to watching your pup grow up here!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats & welcome! Your pup sure is a cutie!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

LuvPoo said:


> The pup's sire came from another small but good breeder, Louanne Currey, of Blu Majic. She does a lot of agility & conformation work as well.


Wolfie is very cute--love the eye contact in the first photo! Louanne's dogs are very accomplished in obedience and rally--looks like your pup is off to a great start.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations on your little one! He looks like a really sweet guy. I love his name!
_


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

LuvPoo, I did a Google search on DoeValley Poodles and found this thread...will be searching the forum for grown up pictures of Wolfie!(Or maybe you would post some here on this thread as well?) I have been emailing with Danielle (I think her last name is actually Rouleau, the G is her middle initial I think) and she has been very patient, kind, willing to share her time, and willing to educate me. I'm also impressed by all the oodles of health testing that she does and am convinced she is the real deal! Would love to see grown up pictures of your boy.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- and I love the name too!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Zombie thread. :alien2:


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Greetings!*

Welcome Wolfie!
More photos please!
Love,
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on the addition of Wolfie to your family. I love his little spraddly legged puppy sit... my pup already outgrew that cute stage. Wolfie has an adorable face; hope we get to see more pictures of him.


----------

